# Does anyone have a Buffalo Brand lathe (WL-6) or information on one?



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

I purchased this lathe last week but I'm missing the quill on the tailstock and I'm not sure what parts of this I'm missing. If someone has one I would like to understand what the tailstock looks like. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Here are some photos of what I have (Note: removed from tailstock):


















Here are some pictures with the part installed into the tailstock.


----------

